# Headed To Virginia!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We're headed out in a couple hours to Virginia. Staying a week. WOO HOO!!!!!! We figure if it's a 100 degrees here, what's another 5?

Only stopping for the day at Assateague....hoping to see the ponies, and the kids want to put their tootsies in the sand. Staying at Cherrystone until Friday to see if you can really catch clams and crabs from the dock?? Hmmm, sounds suspicious. Brought the old bay and big pot just in case we're successful. We'll be in site 656 in back of pier 4....

Then thru the Bay Bridge Tunnel







, which I heard is quite costly while towing a TT, to Gray's Point in Toppping, VA...site 33. We were going to stay at their bigger camp, BethPage, but it sounds as big as Cherrystone and I want to avoid that. Going to Williamsburg Monday and then headed back to NJ.

Will keep in touch and let you know how we're doing!

Michele


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Have fun on your trip and may your journey be safe as well









Don't know what it cost to take a TT thru the CB tunnel, however a couple of weeks ago while doing business in Norfolk (in a car) they charged me $ 12 each way









Fyi there is a rest stop about half way across that looks to have some great views of the bay, although I'm not sure how TT friendly it may be









Ed


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent itinerary. Please post your reviews at the campgrounds you stayed at.









Enjoy !


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Have fun!!1

We will be awaiting your return with Reviews and Pictures







!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have fun on your trip! Assateague has a tour CD that you can purchase which really gives a great overview of the park. Just make sure you have plenty of bug spray - and keep your windows closed - as they are everywhere


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

We just stayed at Grey's Point for July 4th. Expect lots of golf carts driving around, majority of the park is permanent sites. Their pool has two big slides...when they are open!!! The Staff was very friendly.

Oh, if you need anything, there is a Super Wal-Mart a few miles once you go across the bridge.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Have a great time. While you are down there in Virginia, take a 20 minute ride from Greys Point to Beth Paige. We stayed at Greys Point 3 years ago and wished we stayed at Beth Paige.

Expect to drive an hour to get to Williamsburg.

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Try to stop in the middle of the bay/bridge tunnel. Its got a gift shop and restaurant their. You will have to cut your gas before you hit the tunnel too. If you roll up to the stop, put your window down, the guy will look up or stand up.....if you shake your hand across your neck to signify your tanks are off he will wave you through.

( hard to describe this but: hand flat, wrist at 90 deg. angle, finger tips pointed at your neck, shake your hand back and forth to signal their cut off.....hope you get what I'm saying, he may think your having a seizure or something if you do something wierd...)

Watch for cops on 17!!!!!! They are like cockroaches but with radar guns....


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

Hope you have a great trip and the weather is nice!! We went to Cherrystone a couple of years ago. It was a really nice campground. We were there in Sept. and caught mostly females. Hopefully August is better for crabbing. ??? Cherrystone is not that far from Virgina Beach either. A quick day trip. The boardwalk down there is a little different from our beaches up this way. Look forward to hearing your reviews and hopefully seeing some pics. Best wishes for an excellent vacation!! -Jen


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Have fun on your trip! Assateague has a tour CD that you can purchase which really gives a great overview of the park. Just make sure you have plenty of bug spray - and keep your windows closed - as they are everywhere


You know Rick would have to give you the mosquito update!!! lol


----------

